# Zum Ausklang des Jahres: Wer ist USER 2006 ?



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

Mal noch ne kleine Umfrage, weils so schön war:

Wer ist für euch der User des Jahres 2006,
wer hat am meisten geholfen, wer hat die meiste Ahnung ?

Zu Auswahl stehen die 10 fleissigsten Schreiber!
Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich.

Die Umfrage ist offen bis 31.12.2006.


Ach ja, mein Tip wäre Ralle.
Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein Tip wäre Ralle.
> Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...


Der Meinung kann ich mich anschließen


----------



## seeba (22 Dezember 2006)

Nehm mich bitte da raus, steh ich nicht so drauf.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Nehm mich bitte da raus, steh ich nicht so drauf.


Sorry, das geht nimma.
Aber wenn dein Wunsch ist, nicht gevotet zu werden, dann wird das sicher jeder Leser respektieren...


----------



## seeba (22 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sorry, das geht nimma.
> Aber wenn dein Wunsch ist, nicht gevotet zu werden, dann wird das sicher jeder Leser respektieren...


Geht dem echt nicht? Trauriges Forensystem.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Dezember 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Geht dem echt nicht? Trauriges Forensystem.


Ich hab keinen Weg gefunden.
Vielleicht kann ein Moderator was machen, aber ich bin hilflos... 

*Aber wenn du schon auf der Liste stehst, dann gib doch auch deine Stimme ab !!!*


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Mal noch ne kleine Umfrage, weils so schön war:
> 
> Wer ist für euch der User des Jahres 2006,
> wer hat am meisten geholfen, wer hat die meiste Ahnung ?
> ...



@UG: Schöne Idee. Und auch das Nominierungsverfahren ist gut.

Leider habe ich zwei Dinge zu kritisiere: 
1.  Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich (Das verfälscht das Bild)
2.  Ach ja, mein Tip wäre ... (Das war nun aber nicht ganz Unparteiisch)

Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und manchen auch eine gute Besserung (scheint nervlich ja ein anstrengendes Jahr gewesen zu sein).

PS: Ich hätte mir einen Weihnachtsmann Smiley gewünscht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Leider habe ich zwei Dinge zu kritisiere:
> 1.  Mehrfachnennungen sind möglich (Das verfälscht das Bild)
> 2.  Ach ja, mein Tip wäre ... (Das war nun aber nicht ganz Unparteiisch)



Zu 1: Mehrfachnennung heist ja nicht, dass du mehrmals deine Stimme abgeben kannst für dieselbe Person.
Du kannst nur einmal an der Abstimmung teilnehmen, aber dabei mehrere Möglcihkeiten anwählen.
Das hielt ich für gerecht, da ja (mehr oder weniger) alle 10 sich ums Forum verdient gemacht haben.

Zu 2: du hast recht.


----------



## maxi (23 Dezember 2006)

Skandal !!!

Mobbing, SOBAOTAGE, Schiebung !!

SKANDAL!!!


Ich bin nicht dabei  *weint dolle*


----------



## volker (23 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dabei  *weint dolle*


 
nun ja 
bist halt im moment auf plazt 16. 
nicht traurig sein. ist doch trotzdem ein guter stand  
vielleicht nächstes jahr.
und bedenke, dass ich auch schon viel länger hier dabei bin.

*@markus*
es gibt diverse plugins um für einen user zu voten.
ich fände es schön wenn du sowas integrieren würdest.


----------



## Maxl (23 Dezember 2006)

Ist das wichtig? Muss man immer alles mit Wettbewerb oder Wettkampf bewerten?

Ich enthalte mich der Stimme!


----------



## seeba (23 Dezember 2006)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig? Muss man immer alles mit Wettbewerb oder Wettkampf bewerten?
> 
> Ich enthalte mich der Stimme!


Genau meine Gedanken dabei...


----------



## maxi (24 Dezember 2006)

Aber will doch von allen bewundert werden 


Ich finde das Voting ansich auch schmarrn.


----------



## lefrog (24 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich finde, dass irgendwie alle - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen - an diesem Forum konstruktiv mitgearbeitet haben. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger. Ich denke hier wird niemand, der ein Problem hat und dieses vernünftig anspricht, im Stich gelassen. 
Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist der Umstand, das hier jeder, egal welcher Wissenstand vorhanden ist, seinen Beitrag machen kann. Jeder hat klein angefangen, nicht alle wollen hoch hinaus. Ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht hier, um für meinen Beitrag zu diesem Forum einen Orden zu erhalten, sondern weil ich mich gerne mit gleichgesinnten austausche und mich ergänze, wenn ich kann.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit - wir sind alle wichtig.. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Dezember 2006)

*Anerkennung zukommen lassen*



Maxl schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig? Muss man immer alles mit Wettbewerb oder Wettkampf bewerten?


Hallo Maxl und seeba und maxi, 
das ist ja auch nicht als "Wettkampf" gedacht.
Die "Leistung" haben die Kandidaten ja schon längst erbracht, 
mir ging es viel mehr darum, mal diesen Leuten irgend eine Art von Anerkennung zukommen zu lassen.

Wer hier im Forum so viele Beiträge schreibt (meistens sachliche und hilfreiche Antworten auch Fragen und Probleme), der opfert ja ne Menge Freizeit für andere. Und Markus als Forumsbetreiber opfert sicherlich auch noch Geld !

Ich meine, dass da ruhig ein kleines bischen Rückkopplung erlaubt sein darf.
Und die relativ große Anzahl der Stimmabgaben gibt mir, glaube ich, auch recht.

Zur Kandidatenauswahl:
Es sind die 10 mit den meisten Beiträgen.
Diese sind teilweise schon über Jahre im Forum aktiv.

Nächstes Jahr wird dann der "niedlichste User" gewählt.
da wird aber nur einer zu Auswahl stehen... 

(Huhu, maxilein !  )


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr wird dann der "niedlichste User" gewählt.
> da wird aber nur einer zu Auswahl stehen...
> 
> (Huhu, maxilein !  )


Ich erinnere da an http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=59190&postcount=7
Da kann ich mich dann auch gleich zur Wahl anmelden


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich erinnere da an http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=59190&postcount=7
> Da kann ich mich dann auch gleich zur Wahl anmelden


:shock: :shock: :shock:  
Na, dann doch besser den "gewichtigsten user" wählen..
Oder den mit dem "niedlichsten Avatar"


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> Na, dann doch besser den "gewichtigsten user" wählen..
> Oder den mit dem "niedlichsten Avatar"


Na prima, bei den gewichtigsten habe ich dann sicher eine gute Chance auf einen der vorderen Plätze


----------



## UniMog (24 Dezember 2006)

Hi

ich habe meine Stimme folgenden Personen gegeben  

Volker 
Ralle 
plc_tippser 
sps-concept 

Leider  konnte man keine Stimme vergeben für die "größte Fresse" da hätte ich bestimmt "Unregistrierter gast" gewählt.
Seine Beiträge finde ich persönlich sehr schön und habe viel Spaß beim lesen. Ich glaube auch das "Unregistrierter gast" kein dummer Junge ist und Ahnung von der Automatisierung hat.

Ansonsten glaube ich das der Rest (98,5%) hier im Forum nicht viel Ahnung hat.
Der beste Beitrag in diesem Jahr war für mich die "Dezentrale Logo" mit
484Eing. und 196Ausg. bin sofort in die Firma gefahren und habe Step7
von meinem Rechner geschmissen.

Wünsche alles die mich kennen ein schönes Fest


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Oder den mit dem "niedlichsten Avatar"



Das mit dem Avatar ist so eine Sache, ich finde es schalde das nur seeba, Markus, maxi, Unregistrierter gast, Ralle, lorenz2512 (hat wohl bald Geburtstag), Zottel, Onkel Dagobert, Question_mark, lefrog, Znarf, godi (der Zwilling von Markus?), edison und ich ein echtes Foto von sich selbst benutzen:-D (sind ja doch einige)



@UniMog


UniMog schrieb:


> Ansonsten glaube ich das der Rest (98,5%) hier im Forum nicht viel Ahnung hat.
> Der beste Beitrag in diesem Jahr war für mich die "Dezentrale Logo" mit
> 484Eing. und 196Ausg. bin sofort in die Firma gefahren und habe Step7
> von meinem Rechner geschmissen.



Das sind harte Worte. Wobei der genannte Beitrag auch mein Favorit 2006 ist


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2006)

hallo,

also anhand der beitragszahl so etwas objehtiv zu bewerten ist meiner meinung nach nicht möglich. finde das voting deshalb auch nicht so genial...


aber die idee mit dem topic des jahres gefällt mir, wenn da mal einer einen neuen tread starten würde, und dann alle um die wette nach besonderen schmankerln suchen, das wäre ein spass.


noch was zu dem voting:
wieso habe ich so wenige stimmen? jder der nicht für mich votet wird gebannt! es lebe die demokratie! jawohl...  


@ug
das mit dem geld stimmt so nicht, die werbebanner decken den server ab.
und es bleibt auch noch was übrig, deshalb gibts beim treffen im mai auch wieder ein fass bier von mir...

spätestens jetzt müsst ihr doch für mich voten? oder?  

markus


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Dezember 2006)

UG schrieb:





> Oder den mit dem "niedlichsten Avatar"



Da will ich dann auch mitmachen! :s11: 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Dezember 2006)

Markus schrieb:


> @ug
> das mit dem geld stimmt so nicht, die werbebanner decken den server ab.
> und es bleibt auch noch was übrig, deshalb gibts beim treffen im mai auch wieder ein fass bier von mir...
> 
> ...


Hättest Du das nicht schon früher sagen können  Dann hättest Du jetzt auch noch eine Stimme mehr. Oder hängt gar die Größe des Fasses von der Anzahl der für Dich abgegebenen Stimmen ab, z.B. pro Stimme 10 Liter Bier? Also alle an die Tastatur und doch noch für Markus abstimmen


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2006)

wegen dem bier wärs mir garnicht, aber wenn sich jetzt jeder von diesen alkohilikern hier 10 mal neu anmeldet und für mich votet damit er am treffen auch ja mit dem nötigsten versorgt ist, dann habe ich wieder 1000 leichen mehr in der datenbank...

also lasst mal lieber, ihr bekommt euer bier auch so.


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Dezember 2006)

In einem anderen Forum gibt es auch so ein Bewertungssystem mit Unities oder so. Finde ich persönlich blöd, einfaches Wort das es aber voll trifft.

´Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch, pt


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hier stand ein Beitrag von Unregistriert, jetzt im Schwanzvergleich zu bestaunen.


----------



## godi (26 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> ich finde es schalde das nur seeba, Markus, maxi, Unregistrierter gast, Ralle, lorenz2512 (hat wohl bald Geburtstag), Zottel, Onkel Dagobert, Question_mark, lefrog, Znarf, godi (der Zwilling von Markus?), edison und ich ein echtes Foto von sich selbst benutzen:-D (sind ja doch einige)


 
Nachdem ich nur in meiner Freizeit an dem Forum teilnehmen kann bin ich halt der Biertrinkende Zwilling von Markus :sm24: 
Markus ist eben der richtige Geschäftsmann :-D

godi


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Das mit dem Avatar ist so eine Sache, ich finde es schalde das nur seeba, Markus, maxi, Unregistrierter gast, Ralle, lorenz2512 (hat wohl bald Geburtstag), Zottel, Onkel Dagobert, Question_mark, lefrog, Znarf, godi (der Zwilling von Markus?), edison und ich ein echtes Foto von sich selbst benutzen:-D (sind ja doch einige)


 
@zotos

Aber ich weiß genau, du hast nichts drunter !!!


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2006)

@Ralle: Der Schwanzvergleich findet in einem  eigens dafür eingerichteten Forum Statt.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

*Schaffen wir dei hundert ?*

Will es nochmals nach oben holen.

Na, schaffen wird noch 100 Teilnehmer bis übermorgen ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Na, schaffen wird noch 100 Teilnehmer bis übermorgen ?


Bin zwar ein Optimist, aber das halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich :???:


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Will es nochmals nach oben holen.
> 
> Na, schaffen wird noch 100 Teilnehmer bis übermorgen ?



Du bist wirklich ein sehr guter Programmierer. Aber ich traue Dir als Motivationstrainer nicht zu noch über Fünfzig Teilnehmer zu Motivieren hier mit zu machen.

Wobei das etwas traurig ist wenn man bedenkt: 
SPS-Forum: Benutzer=3.262, 					Aktive Benutzer=995


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein sehr guter Programmierer. Aber ich traue Dir als Motivationstrainer nicht zu noch über Fünfzig Teilnehmer zu Motivieren hier mit zu machen.
> 
> Wobei das etwas traurig ist wenn man bedenkt:
> SPS-Forum: Benutzer=3.262, 					Aktive Benutzer=995


Es ist ja so, jeder der hier abstimmt, bekommt einen Link zu einer recht frivolen Seite mit Zugangspasswort für einen ganzen Tag.

Meinst du, das wäre nicht Motivation genug ?


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

Diese Aktion hat nun nicht mal einen weitern Forumsbenutzer dazu bewegt teilzunehmen. :???:

Was könnte man den sonst noch bieten?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Diese Aktion hat nun nicht mal einen weitern Forumsbenutzer dazu bewegt teilzunehmen. :???:
> 
> Was könnte man den sonst noch bieten?


Stimmt nicht ganz. Als UG die Aufforderung eingestellt hat, hatten sich 42 Benutzer mit insgesamt 78 Wertungen beteiligt. Jetzt sind es 45 benutzer mit 82 Wertungen. Jetzt bin ich nur gespannt, wie die drei an ihr Passwort kommen


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

Ich rufe mal ein zickiges: Nö!
Als der motivationssteigernde Beitrag kam waren es bereit 45 :s16::s16::s16:


----------



## pjoddi (30 Dezember 2006)

*da habt Ihr noch ne Wertung*

Hallo Jungs (und Mädels),
hab jetzt auch gevotet. Für mich sind (wie für viele andere hier auch) Ralle und Volker ganz weit vorn.
Sachlich gehaltene und allermeist sehr hilfreiche Beiträge, ohne viel Geschrei (hallo UG  ,verschone mich bitte, konnt`s mir nicht verkneifen, wollte es, aber war einen Moment nicht Herr über meine Finger...)
Was meine Teilnahme am Voting selbst über mich aussagt, könnt Ihr dann ja in Ruhe erörtern... 
Einen guten Rutsch an Alle, wir sehen uns hier im nächsten Jahr wieder, ganz bestimmt!
Gruß Peter


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

Super das Du mit gemacht hast pjoddi! 
(Und Deine Wahl ist auch super!)


----------



## lefrog (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

...so.... auch ich habe mich zum Jahresende dazu überreden können meine Kreuzchen zu setzen, auch wenn ich ja eigentlich nicht freund solcher Abstimmungen bin. Ich denke dass es nicht nur die Masse macht, sondern auch die Qualität. Dennoch, für mich haben im Endeffekt alle hier gewonnen, die konstruktiv an diesem Forum mitwirken. 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen einen besinnlichen Jahreswechsel und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr - auf in eine neue Runde, Glückszahl 19... :-(

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 Dezember 2006)

lefrog schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen einen besinnlichen Jahreswechsel und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr - auf in eine neue Runde, Glückszahl 19... :-(


Wir haben doch Glück, wenn es (nur) bei 19 bleibt. Oder


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

In diesem Beitrag könnt ihr die 19 vergessen. Wir wollen die 100 Teilnehmer.

Das mit den 19% MwSt ist ein Thema für sich.


----------



## lefrog (30 Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Es tut mir leid, ich wollte niemanden zu nahe treten - auch ich wähle lieber die 100 Teilnehmer als die 19... hätt ich mal meinen Mund gehalten... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## zotos (30 Dezember 2006)

lefrog schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es tut mir leid, ich wollte niemanden zu nahe treten - auch ich wähle lieber die 100 Teilnehmer als die 19... hätt ich mal meinen Mund gehalten...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Tobias



Da extra für Dich---> 19%


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

*Auf Zum Endspurt!*

Auf zum Endspurt!

Nur noch 20h, die Stimme abzugeben!

P.S. die Dankeschön - Passwörter für die letzten Abstimmer sind eben rausgegangen !


:s15:


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2006)

*Halbzeit...*

Halbzeit... nee es ist der Endspurt und wir benötigen noch 50 Teilnehmer.


----------



## afk (31 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Halbzeit... nee es ist der Endspurt und wir benötigen noch 50 Teilnehmer.


Na, wenn Euch sooooo viel dran liegt, dann gebe ich eben doch auch noch meine Stimme dazu ab, auch wenn es IMHO in diesem Forum so viele engagierte Mitglieder zu den verschiedenen Themen gibt, daß mir nur ein einziger zu vergebender Titel doch ein wenig mager vorkommt (einen extra Bambi oder Oskar gibt es doch auch für jeden einzelnen Hasenpfurz ). Eigentlich verdient wohl jeder auf der Liste einen Titel, und ein paar Andere auch noch, insbesondere z.B. UG für den in letzter Zeit gesteigerten Unterhaltungswert des Forums. 
Rutscht gut rein ins Neue Jahr ! :sm24: :sm19:

Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

Will ja nicht drängeln, aber

*nur noch 4 Stunden, eure Stimmen abzugeben !*

also haut rein !

;-)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mal schnell noch meine Stiime abgegeben. Hoffe, ich finde sie morgen wieder :-D . Wieso eigentlich nur noch vier Stunden?

@Registrierter
Das Passwort brauche ich nicht, aber danke für das Angebot, bin selbst fritiert genug :-D .

Danke an ALLE und kommt alle gut rein!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2006)

Die Umfrage endet halt nicht um 12:00 Uhr sondern früher. 

Ich glaube langsam können wir uns von der 100 Teilnehmern Marke verabschieden.

Aber das ist eben das SPS-Forum: Qualität ist wichtiger als Quantität.

Also bis nächstes Jahr!

Allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## nade (1 Januar 2007)

Prost Neujahr an alle und Glühstrümpfe an Ralle, Volker und Zottel, sps-concept und Rainer Hönle.
Nicht zu vergessen, alle die mit Rat und Tat das Forum hier aufrecht erhalten.
Aber allem vorran Markus für die gute Idee des Forums und denen die administrativ ihre Nerven opfern.





Also an alle viel Glück und Erfolg und Gesundheit für das neue Jahr.


----------



## godi (1 Januar 2007)

Ich wünsche euch auch ein prosit Neujahr!



nade schrieb:


> Prost Neujahr an alle und Glühstrümpfe an Ralle, Volker und Zottel, sps-concept und Rainer Hönle.
> Nicht zu vergessen, alle die mit Rat und Tat das Forum hier aufrecht erhalten.
> Aber allem vorran Markus für die gute Idee des Forums und denen die administrativ ihre Nerven opfern.


 

Das sind echt Worte!
Das Forum ist echt super da es sehr oft weiterhilft. Vorallem solchen Leute wie mir die sich das ganze selbst beibringen und keinen haben (ausser das Forum) der einem was erklären kann wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß!


----------



## zotos (1 Januar 2007)

*Glückwunsch und Danke*

Hallo werte Kollegen,
ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in das Jahr 2007.

Hier das Ergebnis der Wahl zum User 2006 in realen Prozenten. Die Summe von 183,62 Prozent war mir zu schräg. Es gab ja 55 Teinehmer und 101 Stimmabgaben.


```
|-----------------------------------------------------------------|
| Wahl zum User 2006                |Wertungen| Stimmen | Prozent |
|-----------------------------------+---------+---------+---------|
| volker                            |     14  |    7,62 |  13,86  |
| Ralle                             |     29  |   15,79 |  28,71  |
| lorenz2512                        |      4  |    2,18 |   3,96  |
| plc_tippser                       |      7  |    3,81 |   6,93  |
| Zottel                            |     14  |    7,62 |  13,86  |
| Markus                            |      5  |    2,72 |   4,95  |
| seeba                             |      3  |    1,63 |   2,97  |
| sps-concept (zur Zeit nicht aktiv)|     10  |    5,45 |   9,90  |
| Rainer Hönle                      |     10  |    5,45 |   9,90  |
| deltalogic                        |      5  |    2,72 |   4,95  |
|-----------------------------------+---------+---------+---------|
| Summe                             |    101  |   55,00 | 100,00  |
|-----------------------------------------------------------------|
```
Glückwunsch und Danke an jeden einzelnen der Nominierten.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Januar 2007)

Auch meinen besten Dank an alle Teilnehmer, und natürlich an die 10 fleissigen Schreiber!

Ihr seit mit maßgeblich dafür, das dieses wohl das bedeutenste deutschsprachige SPS - Forum ist!


----------

